# Anyone getting stock of the Triade DNA200?



## Juno (13/6/16)

Does anyone know what vendor will be stocking the Lost vape Triade DNA 200 triple 18650 mod?


----------



## Crockett (14/6/16)

Not sure if you're interested but there's an open group-buy for any Lost Vape mods over at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/efusion-bf-dna200-by-lost-vape-round-two.t24253/


----------



## Juno (14/6/16)

Thansk @Crockett, just saw that and picking myself up a Triade

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

Bump any local suppiers
Jhb area


----------



## Silver (23/7/16)

Juno said:


> Does anyone know what vendor will be stocking the Lost vape Triade DNA 200 triple 18650 mod?



Hi @Juno 
Saw it here at Vaperite:
http://vaperite.co.za/product/lost-vape-triade-dna200-mod/


----------



## Sir Vape (23/7/16)

We have a small shipment of the Triade incoming as well as a special leather edition 75w from Lost Vape that I can't wait to get my hands on.


----------

